# Cutting trim inside finished house



## TheConstruct (Dec 8, 2017)

I need to wrap up a little basement suite worth of baseboard tomorrow and the forecast says it'll be a downpour. It's a new townhouse, flooring was just finished so no contents etc. to contend with but I'm still reluctant to set up inside... 

I've never actually set my saw up inside a finished house before because im very anal about keeping jobs clean and can usually work around the weather. Now that I have this new Makita LS1019 which apparently has great dust collection I'm seriously debating trying it but hoping I can get a few opinions before I do something I regret. I have an easy up shelter and tarp I can set up out the back of my trailer but it just seems like a hassle for what could be a 3 or 4 hour job. 

Thanks!


----------



## Caleb1989 (May 26, 2018)

If it’s real wood base and you just have a few cuts and a really good dust extraction, I think you are good to cut inside and vacuum up after. The house probably needs to be cleaned after construction is complete anyway. But if it’s MDF and you are coping everything, maybe wait out the storm? What does the builder think?


-Caleb

John 3:16


----------



## asevereid (Jan 30, 2012)

Go for it... I do it all the time. There will be a mess on, and around your saw.... But the extraction ports do a really good job of minimizing the airborne dust.
Just get a few dirt cheap drop cloths (think... $ Store) and set up a couple of them under your work station... Then you can roll up the mess on the floor, and only have a little bit of sweeping around the drop perimeter. 

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

I invested in a FastCap saw hood some years back and it comes in real handy. Combine it with an extractor....safe


----------



## TheConstruct (Dec 8, 2017)

Thanks for the replies. Turns out dust was a non issue. I dont have a dust extractor (yet) but used my large ridgid vac with an adapter to fit the dust port on my saw and my small ridgid to vaccuum up any dust that settled on the saw. Both vacuums had the fine dust filters in them and there was virtually no dust even on the drop cloth at the end of the day. Very impressed with this new setup. I think I'm going to order an iVac switch off amazon so I dont need to turn the vaccum on every time i cut.


----------



## TheConstruct (Dec 8, 2017)

Trim is MDF. Very simple detail, like most spec houses around here these days. Not my favorite but made it an easy job. I just did the doors, trim, hardware.


----------



## asevereid (Jan 30, 2012)

They've got some of the ivac switches up at KMS. Mine recently failed, so I switched to a DCT switched outlet.. Works just as well. I didn't think it'd be able to handle the miter saw and vacuum, but I haven't tripped a breaker yet.
Try to plug in to a dedicated circuit (in a new home) like the refrigerator or laundry room. 

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## TheConstruct (Dec 8, 2017)

I guess I'm going to KMS tomorrow! How long did you have the ivac? Do you think they are prone to failing? Did you get the switched outlet at KMS? How does it work in comparison?


----------



## asevereid (Jan 30, 2012)

TheConstruct said:


> I guess I'm going to KMS tomorrow! How long did you have the ivac? Do you think they are prone to failing? Did you get the switched outlet at KMS? How does it work in comparison?


I used the ivac for about 7 years... Still not sure what happened to it... Was planning to get it fixed, but it'll probably just sit in a box somewhere, forever.
The DCT works exactly the same... I was only apprehensive about it because I was used to having the dual breaker setup of the ivac switch.
The DCT are right next to the ivac switches, in the back, near Phil's little corner, by the Freud display. 

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## TheConstruct (Dec 8, 2017)

Oh so you got some pretty good life out of it, that makes me feel better about buying one. I do like the separate plugs on the ivac but like you said hasn't been a problem running both off one breaker. I usually set everything up running off one extension cord and seldom have problems unless the circuit has a bunch of other stuff on it anyways. Garage plugs are usually a safe bet. Thanks for heads up on KMS, didnt even think to have a look there. Hopefully I can make it out of there without buying too much else lol


----------



## rblakes1 (Jan 8, 2015)

I burned through 2 of the yellow square ivac switches because I didn't pay attention and the rigid vacs and tools drew too much. Those are only rated at 12 amp. One of the outlets melted, and the plugs on my vacuums started to melt as well. 

Got an isocket to try, that's rated for 15

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheConstruct (Dec 8, 2017)

Interesting, looking at the amperage of the vac and saw now. Vac is rated at 12 amps and saw is rated at 15. Not sure if that is peak draw... not really sure how electricity work honestly lol but I can see how that's an issue. Curious how the isocket will treat you compared to the ivac.


----------



## rblakes1 (Jan 8, 2015)

I don't think I had an issue with the miter saw and vac since those are only short bursts. When I would be ripping on the table saw or using my router, I think that's when the vac plug would get hot and eventually melt

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rblakes1 (Jan 8, 2015)

I also think the cord got the vac might be undersized since it gets noticeably warm after extended use

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rblakes1 (Jan 8, 2015)

Just to give an update, I killed the isocket faster than the ivac. Benefit I see with the ivac is being able to run it off 2 circuits, isocket can only do 1

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheConstruct (Dec 8, 2017)

Damn it


----------

